# Single soft smelly unformed poop



## whiskylollipop (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi guys, Merlin just left this poop...It doesn't look like cecotropes but it is soft, wet and very stinky. He's had a big day today meeting Naja (who we took home!) so I'm wondering if it might be stress or eating some unfamiliar veggies that the rescue lady put down for both of them. But just yesterday he dropped another poop that was exactly like this, followed by normal hard poops. And in the hours we've been home since getting Naja he's done normal poops too. It's just this one weird poop. What is it?


----------



## pani (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm having trouble telling from the picture - are there cecals underneath a layer of mucus, or is it completely unformed? I thought I could see some of the cecal 'bubbles', but I might be wrong. If I had to guess, if he's been doing normal poops and seems okay otherwise, it's probably just a reaction to the unusual veg that he had on his date.

This is a good reference for different types of bunny poops - I'd say Merlin's looks less like cecal dysbiosis, and more like a mucus covered poop. What vegies did he have at the rescue?

Congratulations on bringing Naja home, by the way!!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 13, 2014)

Omg it does seem like cecal dysbiosis. There are cecal-like "bubbles" but it's only 3 or 4 and unlike the cecal "grape bunch", it's all smooshed together to form the poop shape. At the rescue he had bok choy, which he's never had before, and also got to a couple of tree leaves that had fallen on the ground. But he did a poop just like this yesterday, when nothing in his diet had changed.

He has just done 2 more of the same. They are pasty and unformed, completely soft throughout, not just a normal poop covered in mucus. It must be cecal dysbiosis 

What should I do, let him eat nothing but hay?

PS. Thank you, I'm thinking about doing a bonding blog for them!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 13, 2014)

Poops he just did. Argh 

He's not a very happy camper today, if that helps any. New bunny has been exploring all over his home today, and now that we've put her away and let him out, he's been running around frantically sniffing all the places she was hanging out at, and looking quite displeased about it. And he bit me again.


----------



## pani (Apr 13, 2014)

Whenever my bunnies start doing worrying poops, I bring them back to a basic diet of water and hay. Try to get them to eat a ton of it, wave it around their faces, poke near their mouths to try and get them to keep chomping on it. It sounds like it probably is partially due to stress - your place now smells like Naja and Merlin is probably freaking out a bit. He's probably still a bit stressed about the loss of Rosey, still, so he's probably having a bit of a stressful time, poor little guy. 

I hope he feels better soon! If it goes on much longer, it couldn't hurt to take him to the vet, and just scoop up some of the poops so they can take a closer look. I took Clem to the vet for strange poops a couple of months ago and getting the all clear helped me calm down a bit.

I'd love to see a bonding blog for Merlin and Naja.


----------



## squidpop (Apr 13, 2014)

Does he seem like he's forcing himself to poo where ever she has been to mark territory? My male rabbit does this and when he does it his poos are usually bigger than usual and softer- I think he's forcing them out before the food has totally digested.


----------

